# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu vui chơi giải trí Đại Nam

## nguyetnt

Tọa lạc trên diện tích 50 ha. Được đưa vào hoạt động cùng thời điểm khai mạc KDL, ngày 11/09/2008. Khu giải trí hiện đại với hơn 40 trò chơi đáp ứng nhu cầu vui chơi của du khách, từ trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, trò chơi khám phá, trò chơi dân gian, trò chơi phổ thông, và thiên đường vui chơi đặc biệt dành cho thiếu nhi.



Thời gian hoạt động mỗi ngày từ 08g00 đến 18g00.

Riêng thứ bảy, chủ nhật hoạt động từ 08g00 đến 19g00.

Ngày Lễ, Tết sẽ có thông báo sau tùy theo Chương trình và thời điểm.




Hầu hết các trò chơi lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại VN như tàu lượn siêu tốc 2 vòng cao 33,6 m và chiều dài đường ray 680 m, Tàu lốc xoáy, Phim Vòm, …







*



			
				Địa chỉ: Lạc Cảnh Đại Nam Văn Hiến – Phường Hiệp An, TP Thủ Dầu Một, Bình Dương, Việt Nam 

– Phone: (0650) 3 845 845 - (0650) 3 845 878. 
- Fax: (0650) 3 845 804
			
		

*



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch khu Đại Nam Văn Hiến (1 Ngày) - Tour du lich khu Dai Nam Van Hien (1 Ngay)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bình Dương* - *tour du lich Binh Duong*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình  Dương click vào *du lịch Bình Dương* - *du lich Binh Duong*

*
Tham khảo 1 số Khu du lịch khác tại Khu du lịch - Khu du lich*

----------


## h20love

đi cái cầu tượt cao thế kia thì hú hồn

----------


## meoluoi89

huhu, chơi mấy cái trò này mình thót tim mất, sợ lém

----------


## Hunterist

may tro choi da wwa

----------


## littlegirl

giáng sinh được vào đây chơi nhà tuyết thì thích nhỉ

----------

